

Interview with Clojure-Loving Dan Hammer about Open Source Deforestation Project - MissInterpret
http://clojureforscience.novonon.com/?p=53

======
bootload
_" The process of converting long, tangled scripts into a composition of
functions was totally consistent with writing proofs in upper-level math
courses, like real analysis or topology. Mapping concepts in functional
programming to axioms in functional composition continues to guide development
in my projects – and the mapping helps me reason out some of the more esoteric
elements of Clojure."_

Interesting that Farmlogs came to this exact conclusion. Read through the
requirements for back-end engineer: [https://www.farmlogs.com/jobs/backend-
engineer/](https://www.farmlogs.com/jobs/backend-engineer/)

 _" We maintained our Clojure project for almost a year until it became clear
that the project couldn’t be actively maintained by the deforestation
monitoring (read: remote sensing) community. We are rewriting the code once
again in JavaScript for general use and maintenance — which is sort of
heartbreaking. I’m no good at writing poetry."_

Why isn't there a greater up-takeup of Clojure?

